# How much should my rats weigh?



## Aloemantra (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, I was jut wondering if anyone knows roughly how much a 6-7 week old rat should weigh?
My week older boy aloe weighs 148g
He's put on 20g since we got him!
And mantra who is about six weeks old is 120g.
They don't look overweight or anything I'm just wondering!


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.ratbehavior.org/Stats.htm

I also found a number of studies noting 6 females averaging 150 +/- 20g....so, they're not over weight. Sounds like they're doing great! My boys are 7 weeks and 188 and 182 and they dont look fat to me, but they did seem to get very long over night! So fun watching them grow!


----------



## Aloemantra (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh wow best site ever, thank you!!


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Your welcome!


----------

